# John Armstrong Switching Layout



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Years ago, the great John Armstrong published a track plan for Kalmbach of a switching layout. I can't find it on line, or anywhere else. Does anyone have a copy of it they could post? 

Moreover, has anyone built it?


----------

